# Hair Loss Prevention Nutrition



## jcudye (Nov 14, 2017)

Hair to women is one of their precious assets but taking care of it, keeping it healthy and strong becomes a problem when hair loss starts to get in the picture. You can use Full Lace Wigs One reason why women lose hair is due to their genetic make-up but the female pattern compared to male pattern, has less likelihood of losing the frontal hairline unlike in men which normally bald at this area of the head.

The hair on our scalp can be divided into two parts, the root and shaft. The root part of hair is in the skin (epidermis) of scalp. The hair root is surrounded by a pouch like structure called follicle. The base of hair root is in the shape of a bulb. This bulb is indented by capillaries and nerve fibers. The cells in the center of bulb divide. The newly divided hair cells push the previous cells up. The cells which move upwards die slowly forming hard hair shaft.

Any food that is good can also be harmful if you only eat one kind or one area of food. Hence, try to eat a large variety of food, mix and match, and you definitely will be able to create a well balanced diet that is not only good for the hair, it is also good for the body in general.

When it comes to hair loss home remedies, there is a bewildering amount of information out there that promises to restore your hair. The truth is that they seldom, if ever work. While well intentioned they can distract you from getting the correct natural treatments that are actually proven to work.

Poor Nutrition insufficient protein and iron in your body can be added to hair loss causes because these are two important components which strengthens your hair to make it grow. Experts say that when a person is deficient in vital nutritions there isn't enough supply of vitamin and minerals to maintain hair growth.

The B vitamins are also important for hair health. Regulating the amount of iron in the blood, these vitamins also help oxygen flow through the lungs to the tissues. Of course, a B vitamin deficiency would damage the hair and scalp by limiting the amount of oxygen that these tissues receive. B vitamins are available as supplements and in several foods, including proteins and soybeans, cereals, nuts and wheat germ.

As well as having a good knowledge of which vitamins and nutrients to increase in your diet, you must take the time to educate yourself about what foods contain which vitamins and minerals, so as you are aware of the correct foods that can contribute to stemming hair thinning or even baldness.

Massage

Often the hair loss due to lack of nutrition is caused by the lack of proper blood supply to the scalp. Since blood carries the oxygen and the nutrients to the hair, improved blood supply generally improves hair growth it the DTH problem has been resolved. Without removing the DTH, it will be futile to enhance blood circulation in the scalp. Massage is an age old method to improve blood circulation. Since nothing is applied or consumed the chances of side effects are quite low for people who wish to use massage therapy. Hair Product: 8A U Part Wigs Body Wave 100% Virgin Human Remy Hair #1B Natural Black Color


----------

